# what can i do with this mess



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

90 gallon tank, 6500K 110w lighting is sufficient for the plants but the algea is getting bad


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

To help need more info... Water parameters: PH, KH, N03, P04, ferts used & schedule, water change schedule, C02 or not.


----------



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

I live in nyc therefore i use tap water, i have all types of anubias and sand for a substrate, three bushynose plecos that bred and three basketmouth cichlids. My plants are anchored on african bogwood. The plants are growing fine,flower often and get new leaves fairly often. If I had to keep track of chemestry and co2 and all that i might as well give up the hobby. I havent changed my filters in months and done veryfew water changes. Seems like one type of algea doesnt like the lack of water changes but caused another type to grow like a green blanket that I can actually siphon away. I must be doin something right as for my plants really do look good. should I just get rid of the cichlids and get a slew of SAE and shrimp and snails and non plant eating plecos.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

The first thing I'd suggest is to get rid of that background. I really does nothing to help you. You would be much better of with a simple black background.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A green sheet sounds to me like green slime algae (BGA) which can be gotten rid of by using E-mycin or a blackout; See this link...

http://www.aquariaplants.com/alqaeproblems.htm

Algae's are caused by a in-balance in the tank, so there is no guarantee that the algae will not re-appear after treatment if you do not do frequent water changes and keep track of your water parameters.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Quite honestly that doesn't look like such a mess to me.  

Like Gomer said, get a solid background, step up your water changes, and do your filter maintenance and you're on your way to a stable tank.


----------



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanking everyone in advance for you responses i will take the advice concerning the background. There is a green furry algea on the driftwood that is extremely tough, it may even be some type of plant but i do fear that it is black brush. For no apparent reason it stopped growing on the plants and they are almost completely free of it. I thought mabe the baby bristle plecos are getting out at night and helping out, but the big cichlid will get them if they leave their place of refuge. I will try to take some photos of it therefore I can get some advice concerning how to control it. Possibly I just want to keep bvarious types of algea eating fish. Its a 90 gallon tank


----------

